# Sirius XM and Map update for '16 MCS



## bruce4146 (Jul 4, 2019)

Great experience with BimmerTech on coding my '16 Mini Cooper S (Map update and Satellite Radio). Any experience on other updates?


----------



## bruce4146 (Jul 4, 2019)

Any recommendation on Enhanced Sound coding?


----------



## bruce4146 (Jul 4, 2019)

https://www.bimmer-tech.net/shop/mini/siriusxm-satellite-radio-retrofit


----------



## bruce4146 (Jul 4, 2019)

https://www.bimmer-tech.net/shop/mini/navigation-map-update-2018-2019


----------



## bruce4146 (Jul 4, 2019)

Installation via jump drive or remote with tech was quite simple. It was quick and well coordinated.


----------

